# Side loaded on Kindle Fire HD, but font too big?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I side loaded the APK onto my Fire HD but I can't get past the setup because the menu is being clipped and the buttons are being pushed off the bottom.










Looks like a font issue, but there is no way to change the font on the Fire that I can find. (other then an accessibility feature that makes it bigger and the problem worse)


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Kindle app now available.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Man I don't miss the days of side loading apps onto my Fire tabets. I traded all three Amazon Fire/FireHD tablets in last year to get Nexus tablets instead.


----------

